# Substrate choices in Toronto



## boomstik (Feb 2, 2015)

So it looks like there's not a lot of discussion around DIY growing substrates around here. On other forums everyone's raving about Black Diamond blasting sand, which you can apparently get everywhere in the States. I could not find any equivalent around here. I'd like to try a Walstad tank with some cories, so thinking of using potting soil capped with sand (because cories) which i'd like to be black (because pretty), and I don't feel like paying a lot for it (because... you know >.>). Are we just limited to specialized aquarium substrates like Flourite, available from the LFS for more than most of us would like to spend?

TL;DR: looking for cheap black sand to cap potting soil (or even something that's initially inert but has decent CEC).

Thoughts?


----------



## LooseheadLen (Sep 27, 2014)

*Some thoughts*

I've had the same issue finding silica sand and pumice (for carnivorous plants). I was concerned with mesh size, not color. Try building supplies and auto body shops for recommends on where you could possibly get some.
I think it's down to availability and market size why we cannot get more variety in aggregates around here.
We don't have many local deposits of black stone. The silica sand we've found locally (i.e. 416/905) is from Wyoming, ON or Cantons de l'Est on Quebec. This stuff is very heavy and (literally) dirt cheap so not much money in moving it around - let alone storing enough to make carrying it worthwhile.
The US market can support more geographically diverse distributors so it'd be commonly available. 
An example: I was able to find a pumice distributor in New England that would ship a 50lb bag to me. It would cost around $130 - almost all of that shipping. Their deposits are in Idaho or Iowa.
If you do find some locally let us know. There is probably someone carrying.

PS - please let us know if you find garnet sand/gravel in your search!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Black blasting sand is available all over as is silica in various grit sizes. TSC is one place. For garnet, try contacting Mohawk Garnet to see if they have a distributor in the GTA @ http://mohawkgarnet.com/sales/.


----------



## boomstik (Feb 2, 2015)

@LooseheadLen: thanks for the insight, that explains a lot.
@BillD: the Black Diamond sand everyone is talking about is coal slag, while the only blasting sand available at TSC is derived from ilmenite ore. I don't have a slightest clue what, if any, effect would that have on the water parameters. Worth a try, I guess? In any case, thanks for pointing me to TSC, I didn't know about that store.


----------



## LooseheadLen (Sep 27, 2014)

*ilmenite ore probably leaches*

It's TiFeO3 so probably not the best choice for soft water-loving species? Check the MSDS before you try it.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.tscstores.com/50LB-K-E-N...ING-SANDBLASTING-SAND-P4421.aspx#.VOCtdvnF91A is the same material as PFS.


----------

